# See you later at 1pm



## sangrecaliente.sangchaud

Greetings!

I would like to consult your help again regarding this translation.

I want to say :

See you later at 1pm.

My attemp is :

「以後、我們在下午一點鐘看你。」

I really appreciate yor helpfulness.

謝謝您！


----------



## Romildo

下午1点见！

注：“我们”一般不用说；大陆一般不说“1点钟”，“1点”就好；一般不说“午后”，说“下午”。


----------



## sangrecaliente.sangchaud

Romildo said:


> 下午1点见！
> 
> 注：“我们”一般不用说；大陆一般不说“1点钟”，“1点”就好；一般不说“午后”，说“下午”。



Thanks ROMILDO.

You are, as always, a great help.


----------



## SuperXW

sangrecaliente.sangchaud said:


> I want to say :
> See you later at 1pm.
> My attemp is :
> 「以後、我們在下午一點鐘看你。」


Sorry to tell you that the translation was wrong.
「以後、我們在下午一點鐘看你。」= "Later & we at afternoon 1 o'clock visit you."
下午一点见 suggested by Romildo was idiomatic.
In traditional Chinese, it writes: 下午一點見。


----------



## sangrecaliente.sangchaud

SuperXW said:


> Sorry to tell you that the translation was wrong.
> 「以後、我們在下午一點鐘看你。」= "Later & we at afternoon 1 o'clock visit you."
> 下午一点见 suggested by Romildo was idiomatic.
> In traditional Chinese, it writes: 下午一點見。



Thank you SuperXY,

The context is this...

Someone invited me to his house for a party. I was told that I could bring another friend with me. So I called my friend and asked him if he wants to join. Fortunately, he does. So we have to meet at a later time so we can go to the party together.

So, to confirm what we have talked about, I have to say, "*SEE YOU LATER AT 13h00.*"

So, we just replace the *在* in  *在見* with the time?

Thank you very much.


----------



## SuperXW

sangrecaliente.sangchaud said:


> Thank you SuperXY,
> 
> The context is this...
> 
> Someone invited me to his house for a party. I was told that I could bring another friend with me. So I called my friend and asked him if he wants to join. Fortunately, he does. So we have to meet at a later time so we can go to the party together.
> 
> So, to confirm what we have talked about, I have to say, "*SEE YOU LATER AT 13h00.*"
> 
> So, we just replace the *在* in  *在見* with the time?
> 
> Thank you very much.


The translation in your original post was wrong, but what Romildo gave you was right: 下午一点见. 
下午一点见 = 1:00pm "see". Here "see" already have the meaning of "see you then".
Just for your information, we have two writing systems: traditional (used by Taiwanese, Hong Kongers) and simplified (Mainlanders and other oversea Chinese). 下午一点见 is simplified, 下午一點見 is traditional. They means exactly the same.


----------



## sangrecaliente.sangchaud

SuperXW said:


> The translation in your original post was wrong, but what Romildo gave you was right: 下午一点见.
> Just for your information, we have two writing systems: traditional (used by Taiwanese, Hong Kongers) and simplified (Mainlanders and other oversea Chinese). 下午一点见 is simplified, 下午一點見 is traditional. They means exactly the same.



Thank you SuperXW,

Yes... I understand that there are two writing systems for Chinese.

I had a hunch that the answer would have something to do with 在見.  

But when I checked it with an online translation tool, it game me another problematic translation that doesn't sound correct to me as well. Hence, I made my own attempt and consulted this forum.

Turned out that I should have followed my hunch. hehehe


----------



## SuperXW

sangrecaliente.sangchaud said:


> I had a hunch that the answer would have something to do with 在見.


What do you mean by 在見? Do you mean 再見 (goodbye)? 
Although the pronunciations are the same, the characters are different. 再 in 再見 means "again", and 在見 is wrong.


----------



## Romildo

探讨：
We often use the expression of "下午一点见！",  but what does "见" mean here? Maybe none of us ever  thought too much about it. In my opinion, it means "see each other" or "meet together" other then "see you". Right?


----------



## sangrecaliente.sangchaud

SuperXW said:


> What do you mean by 在見? Do you mean 再見 (goodbye)?
> Although the pronunciations are the same, the characters are different. 再 in 再見 means "again", and 在見 is wrong.



hahaha

Yes! It was supposed to be 再見.

Hanzi is giving me a headache. 

When will I even learn these things properly? 

I am very grateful for the assistance, SuperXW.

Jayzl


----------



## BODYholic

sangrecaliente.sangchaud said:


> I want to say :
> 
> See you later at 1pm.



This is not to contest "下午一点见" but a more faithful translation would be "待会儿一点见". In any case, both expressions work in your context. 

And to add on, since these expressions are used in conversation, it's therefore more natural to add fillers to make the sentence sounds colloquial.

Eg,
"OK, 下午一点见"
"那 ... 待会儿一点见"
"好的, 下午一点见"


----------



## sangrecaliente.sangchaud

BODYholic said:


> This is not to contest "下午一点见" but a more faithful translation would be "待会儿一点见". In any case, both expressions work in your context.
> 
> And to add on, since these expressions are used in conversation, it's therefore more natural to add fillers to make the sentence sounds colloquial.
> 
> Eg,
> "OK, 下午一点见"
> "那 ... 待会儿一点见"
> "好的, 下午一点见"



Great suggestion, BODYholic 

I will surely take note of that.


----------



## Romildo

BODYholic said:


> This is not to contest "下午一点见" but a more faithful translation would be "待会儿一点见". In any case, both expressions work in your context.
> 
> And to add on, since these expressions are used in conversation, it's therefore more natural to add fillers to make the sentence sounds colloquial.
> 
> Eg,
> "OK, 下午一点见"
> "那 ... 待会儿一点见"
> "好的, 下午一点见"



I'm sorry for holding a different view. People usually say "待会儿见", but seldom say "待会儿 (specific time) 见". 
"待会儿" means "wait a minute", the time must be a "short time", maybe 5 minutes, 10 minutes, but less likely longer than 1 hour or 2. 
People most likely say "See you later at 1pm" in the morning (AM), there may be several hours from then to 1PM, so "待会儿一点见" may not be proper in theory and reality.
This is only my opinion. Hope to hear different voice.


----------



## SuperXW

I think 待会儿一点见 is still possible and acceptable in daily life, just not as usual as 一点见.


----------



## brofeelgood

SuperXW said:


> I think 待会儿一点见 is still possible and acceptable in daily life, just not as usual as 一点见.



I would use "一点见" too. "待会儿" (later, without a definite time) feels redundant in the presence of 一点 (one o'clock).
- 好的,那我们一点见.
- Great, then we'll meet up at 1 o'clock.

Even in English, I'd say "Let's meet laterat 1pm" is awkward, compared to "Let's meet later" or "Let's meet at 1pm", unless some notable event in the present can be used as a reference, and it's obvious that two exclusive points are being made: (1) meet later and (2) at 1pm.

- "Let's meet later, (say) at 1pm. (because we cannot do it now)".


----------



## SuperXW

brofeelgood said:


> Even in English, I'd say "Let's meet laterat 1pm" is awkward, compared to "Let's meet later" or "Let's meet at 1pm", unless some notable event in the present can be used as a reference, and it's obvious that two exclusive points are being made: (1) meet later and (2) at 1pm.
> 
> - "Let's meet later, (say) at 1pm. (because we cannot do it now)".


Agreed. 待会儿一点见 sounds like when people is not sure, thinking and saying: "待会儿（到了）一点，（那时）见。"


----------



## gpu

下午一点见= see you at 1pm / let's meet at 1pm


----------



## sangrecaliente.sangchaud

gpu said:


> 下午一点见= see you at 1pm / let's meet at 1pm



Thank you very much, GPU.


----------

